
A Brief History of Computer Music - ArtWomb
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KVIsafhLm1Q
======
ArtWomb
From the same presenter, Anders Norås (@anoras)

A Brief History of Computer Art

[https://vimeo.com/291392795](https://vimeo.com/291392795)

Some counter programming for your Super Bowl Sunday ;)

